# chromium e libpng12/14

## polslinux

chromium-bin richiede libpng12...ma non voglio reinstallarla...qualcuno di voi sa se l'ebuild 9999 di chromium-BIN è compilato con libpng14?

----------

## ago

io ho chromium (non bin) e ho libpng-1.4.3 senza nessun problema e non ho altre versioni in slot.

----------

## polslinux

si perchè con chromium non bin compilandotelo da te lo compili con libpng14  :Smile: 

----------

## ago

attenzione alla versione bin che è ~

 :Smile: 

P.S. non so se ti convenga compilarlo

----------

## polslinux

sisi so che è unstable!

Comunque è compilata con libpng12...e si, non ho voglia di ricompilarlo perchè sono circa 320 minuti col mio eeeeeeeee(cì)pc...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Onip

Puoi leggere l'ebuild e vedere che cosa richiede, oppure scaricarti l'ultima build, decomprimere il pacchetto e provare a lanciare ldd sul binario.

----------

## polslinux

Difatti:

```
   =media-libs/libpng-1.2*
```

----------

